# Lost my baby at almost 20 weeks



## painful

Hello I really appreciate having somewhere to share my feelings of sadness and lost. Six years ago I married my bestfriend. I started to try and get pregnant right away but I was not able to. Finally in December it happened. Unfortunatly almost three weeks ago we lost him. I started spotting and went to the emergency room. On our way there i started to have contractions. I was seen right away. The dr. checked the baby through an ultrasound and he was fine but as soon as the dr gave us the good news my water broke. A few minutes later I dilivered. I am so sad and lonely. My husband has been so supportive but I need the support of women who have been through this, this is why I am so glad to have found this site. Eveyone around me are being supportive exept my mother in law. She blamed me for what happened. My husband set her straight but what she told me still hurts. :( thank you for reading this.


----------



## Fruitymeli

:hugs: sorry for your loss


----------



## babylou

So sorry for your loss.

It is good that you have found us here, and I hope that you find comfort and understanding from the group. I know that when I lost Sam last year this forum provided me with much needed support and understanding. My family and friends we very supportive, but there is nothing quite the same as having someone to chat to who has been through the same thing.

Please take time to heal, and take care. :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## painful

Thank you ladies. Being here is helping me cope a little more. I know that I am not alone. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## Jewels84

I'm so sorry for your loss. I gave birth to my little boy at 20 weeks in November. It's a horrible thing to go through. Don't let anyone place the blame on you...it's not your fault. *hugs*


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Shame on your MIL, she may be grieving as well but that's no excuse to blame you. :nope: Glad your DH stood up for you but I know her words were painful, what happened was in NO way your fault. :hugs: I lost my little boy at 20 weeks due to an incompetent cervix. I hope find as much support as you need here. :flower:


----------



## TJMYANGEL

Sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## nicksi27

Painful ... im so sorry that you find yourself here. The ladies on here are lovely though and will support you. Im so sorry that you have lost your little one. I also lost my little boy at 20 weeks under different circumstances. It hurts like hell - the feelings of the emptiness, saddness, anger, hopelessness are all consuming sometimes. i hope you find some peace in the coming weeks. please dont let anyone make you feel that this was your fault :hugs:


----------



## donna79

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Skye1

This is so sad, I feel so bad for you, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My first little girl came to early as well and the weeks afterwards were lonley and difficult. we're here for you if you need to chat. sending you :hugs:


----------



## funkymama

hugs and so sorry for your loss...may God bless you lil angel and reward you


----------



## lizlemon

sorry to hear you have had go through this. Hopefully your doctors are good and will give you answers to what has happened. 

I am also sorry to hear the MIL has been a cow, some people are so insensitive and lack empathy. I am sure you will find lots of support here, and remember it is good to cry and talk about it to people, never bottle it up xxxxx


----------



## robyn1990

Sorry :( xxxxx


----------

